# Umzug auf neuen Server

## Viperb0y

Hallo,

da ich plane auf einen neuen, leistungsfähigeren Server umzuziehen hier meine Frage:

Kann ich mein altes System komplett mitnehmen? Oder lieber backup und alles neumachen?

Falls Backup:

Mir wurde gerade folgende Verzeichnisse zu speichern um daraus später wieder die alte Konfiguration zusammenzubasteln:

```
var /etc /home /usr/local /boot /root
```

Bin um Antworten dankbar  :Smile: .

P.S. Sorry für den schlechten Text, aber es iss schon spät  :Wink: .

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *Viperb0y wrote:*   

> Kann ich mein altes System komplett mitnehmen? Oder lieber backup und alles neumachen?

 

Ich würde das System neu aufsetzen. Ich persönlich würde dann auch gleich eine Virtualisierung ala OpenVZ oder ähnliches nutzen - damit ist dann z.B  eine (Live-)Migration auf einen neuen Server zukünftig auch erheblich leichter (neben vielen weiteren Vorteilen).

Das System einfach kopieren, was meist 1:1 nicht funktioniert da zumindest der Kernel angepasst werden muss, ist nicht so "sauber" - funktioniert oft aber gut genug.

In beiden Fällen muss man wissen was man tut. Im letzteren Fall muss man u.U. aber nicht so viel über die Konfiguration des Servers verstehen (sondern hoffen das alles gut geht).

MfG,

Hilefoks

P.S: Das System neu aufsetzen und dann die Konfiguration blind kopieren ist übrigens keine gute Idee.

----------

## sicus

ich hab was ähnliches mal gemacht. dabei bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen:

1. rausfinden was das neue system für eine hardware hat

2. neuen Kernel bauen der auf die hardware angepasst ist

3. system kopieren (mit live cd damit die daten konsistent sind)

4. neuen kernel auf dem neuen system booten

5. letzte anpassungen (z.B. irgendwelche kernelmodule neu bauen, evtl. fstab anpassen wenn die nicht passt etc.)

das hat bei mir schon mehrmals ohne probleme funktioniert und ist weit weniger aufwand als das komplette system neu aufzusetzen.

----------

## schachti

Das funktioniert nur, wenn der neue Prozessor binär voll abwärtskompatibel zum alten Prozessor ist. Wenn Du aber zum Beispiel von 32-Bit auf 64-Bit wechselst etc., wird das nicht klappen.

----------

## mattes

 *Quote:*   

> 32-Bit auf 64-Bit wechselst etc., wird das nicht klappen.

  Doch dann schon, nur umgekehrt nicht.

----------

## schachti

Nö, nicht, wenn Du ein 64-Bit-System haben willst - und nur dann, wenn der neue Prozessor 100% binärkompatibel zum alten ist.

----------

## mattes

Hi,

wir reden wohl aneinander vorbei. 

Ich meinte man kann doch ein 32 Bit System (PentiumM  z.B. oder AthlonXP) auf einem 64Bit System z.B. Core2 ausführen. Dann die Flags umsetzen und alles neu Compilieren.  Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler?

Wenn es nicht kompatibel ist, müsste man es über einen Zwischenschritt (z.B i686) machen.

----------

## snIP3r

hi auch!

also ich wuerde den server komplett neu aufsetzen und die alte (gesicherte) config (/etc) nur als vorlage fuer die neue config verweden. zu 100% wirst du diese ja nicht verwenden koennen. den kernel wuerde ich - je nach geaenderter hardware - auch komplett neu bauen.

aus meiner sicht ist das die sauberste loesung - aber auch die auswaendigste...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## schachti

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Ich meinte man kann doch ein 32 Bit System (PentiumM  z.B. oder AthlonXP) auf einem 64Bit System z.B. Core2 ausführen. Dann die Flags umsetzen und alles neu Compilieren.  Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler?

 

Ja, das geht - aber er wird das System auf diese Art nie zu einem 64-Bit-System machen können. Dazu muss man wohl tatsächlich das System neu aufsetzen, das wurde hier vor einiger Zeit mal in einem eigenen Thread diskutiert.

----------

## schachti

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> aus meiner sicht ist das die sauberste loesung - aber auch die auswaendigste...

 

Sehe ich genauso - diese Methode ist einfach viel weniger fehleranfällig. Wenn man das alte /etc einfach übernimmt sucht man sich zu Tode, wenn nachher seltsame Fehler auftreten, die man nicht erklären kann.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Dann nehmt doch alles mit?

Alter Server:

Rescue System starten

Platte mouten

tar -cvjf system.tar.bz2 /bin  /boot  /dev  /etc  /home  /lib  /media  /mnt  /opt  /proc  /root  /sbin  /sys  /tmp  /usr  /var

Neuer Server:

Rescue System starten

Platte mounten

wget system.tar.bz2 

tar -xvpjf system.tar.bz2

chrooten und kernel anpassen

----------

